# One week old!



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

All twelve beans have made it to their one-week birthday! (I took the above photo this morning!) Yay for them! I'm so proud of the way Jasmine has learned how to be a good momma! Looks like all the babies will be light like her, I personally can't see any markings, but I guess the next week will tell. I can't wait until the two-week mark! It's been fun watching them grow thus far!

;~) Kelly


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

eeeee beans! how cute. what are momma's markings, and do you have an idea what dad might have been? what an adventure for you.  cuties.


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

the mom is a beige self. she snuck into a cage of eight boys, but based on the fact that all of these babies are light, and the fact that there was one boy who was particularly "horny" for a couple of days at that time, I think the papa is her brother (eek) who is identical to momma! so i'm fully expecting twelve little clones of them! I saw her brothers five other brothers, and they were ALL identical!

however if it's not him, there was also a beige veriberk dumbo, PEW, fawn self, black capped, blue hooded, a black veriberk, and black berk. But I really doubt it was any of the black or blue boys!


----------



## kristie0593 (Apr 19, 2008)

wow...you'll soon be able to tell what color they'll be...can't wait to see more picies.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Eee, they're so cute!!


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

I think I've got my answer on the beans' colors!

4 whites, 8 beige with no markings on anyone - what do you think?

Group 1: 2 beige, 1 white









Group 2: 1 beige, 2 white









Group 3: 2 beige, 1 white









Group 4: 3 beige


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

yeah, looks as all might be selfs!  They are sure cute tho! 

And as for the inbreeding, it's actually normal for rat breeders to do that a few generations to get some traits "stuck" in the babies - and laboratories will inbreed for 20-40 generations with no genetical problems in the rats! So don't worry about 1 or even 5 generations, really.

Congrats - they are CUTE!!!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

dumbos?!?! they're so cute i wanna steal them from you! do you know if you're keeping any and which ones?


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

OOoo your from WI ::evil idea her sister is going to hate:: My neice Athena has been wanting a rat like aunties. Man I'm so into evil today I pitty my BF


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

sixteen days old now!

LOTS of eyes open today! YAY!!!!!!!!!! Some of the smaller fellows don't have them quite open yet, though, but most do!

All twelve little dickens!









The two I will DEFINATELY keep, no questions asked, Jelly Bean (the light runt) and Jimmy (of course I will keep anyone who doesn't find a new home, and hopefully all the girls, too...):

















They are little monkeys!









Cleaning:









Eyes, eyes, eyes!

























"Nope, we ain't gonna stay in this nest!"









Momma Jasmine & babe:


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

AWw! They are so adorable! congrats On your new bunch.


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

they are just the cutest little things at that age <3 gorgeous piccies >^.^<


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

AAAHHHH tiny and cute and small and furry and adorable <3 *sneaks over and takes them all (except jellybean and jimmy because im nice today)* they're soo cute!!


----------



## leilastroud (Apr 6, 2008)

they look beautiful, are they all pink eyed? They look so tiny and vulnerable when they're new born, but they look all excited and adventurous now!

Leila :0)


----------



## VioletRooster (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks! I think each and every one of them has ruby eyes!


----------



## pinkyXstary (Apr 15, 2008)

awh violet they are so cute!!

I'll have to put up some pics of pepsi's babies soon! 

x


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Congrats! My my my, reminds me of when I encountered my first group of bubs.......the eye openings were the most memorable days of my entire life.......such adorably little eyes!!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

SQUEEEEEEEE

why do they have to be so ridonkulously adorable?! it's incredible, no really. they are a lovely bunch of coconuts you have there. congrats again!


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

very cute


----------

